# Salt Dogg Spreader by Buyers



## Sno4U

I'm looking for my 1st V-box spreader and I have my eye on the Salt Dog by Buyers. I have 2 tailgate spreaders now but am coming into accounts where I need to spread almost a ton of salt every time it needs salting. My drawback is I have a 1 ton w/ SRW and a short box. Its a 6.5 ft bed.
Will the salt Dog fit (7 ft. model) and does anyone else have one and are they satisfied w/ it? 
I will be spreading bulk salt ( no sand).


----------



## toby4492

Sno-Way produces a 6' electric or gas unit in either painted steel or stainless steel that would suit your needs well. To learn more simply log onto our factory website at http://www.snoway.com.


----------



## basher

I love my Sno-Ex Veepro 8000 for straight salt, 4 years no problems.

2 of us loaded it in the truck by hand yesterday.

Sucks for sand


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I don't personally own one. But have installed a few. They are a great unit. The guys that I have talked to that own them swear by them. I like how it has two moving parts and a vibrator. Plus the fact is completely electric, no getting out of the truck to put fuel in the motor, etc. Flip the switch and go. 2 guys can get it out of the back of a truck. 

as for snowway and basher. Keep to yourself. He asked about the saltdog. Not anybody elses crap.


----------



## basher

itsgottobegreen;355346 said:


> as for snowway and basher.


That's SNO-EX Vee pro 8000, fits in a 6.6 bed. I'm not much impressed with the snoway drive system, no fail safe.


----------



## Sno4U

*Salt Dogg by Buyers*

Well I looked @ the Sno-Way spreaders but isn't the chain feed gonna be alot more maintenance than the auger in the Salt Dog? Also I noticed the controller is simply an on/off switch, wouldn't more control over feed be better?
I think Sno-Way has a great plow but their salter although good, isn't the best.
So- I've pretty much got my mind made up for the Dog but was more less asking about opinions from people who have knowledge of the product.


----------



## iakentdoz

Sno4U;355857 said:


> Well I looked @ the Sno-Way spreaders but isn't the chain feed gonna be alot more maintenance than the auger in the Salt Dog? Also I noticed the controller is simply an on/off switch, wouldn't more control over feed be better?
> I think Sno-Way has a great plow but their salter although good, isn't the best.
> So- I've pretty much got my mind made up for the Dog but was more less asking about opinions from people who have knowledge of the product.


Sno4U,

I am looking at the Salt Dogg also and from what I have read most everyone likes them. I too think the auger is much better than a chain feed. But unlike you, I want a spreader that can handle salt/sand mix. I am looking at the SHPE1500 for my 2005 F250 SD, 6.5' box, but even the SHPE2000 should fit in a 6.5' box.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow

We have a salt dogg 1500 spreader and used it for the first time a few nights ago. I have to say that I was impressed. It did not jam and I never saw 3/4 of a ton go so far. It was a breeze to clean out too. I just could not believe how well it spread. As far as the wiring harness goes Im not to impressed with their plugs and weather caps. Other than that for 2650 new its a great spreader


----------



## Earthscapes

I bought a 1500 Salt Dogg this year after my Boss v-box took a crap. After running 15+ ton through it in the last week, I'm totally impressed. The seperate auger/spinner dial switches allow you to dump the exact amount you want. I also ran about 6 ton of wet salt last week and it didn't slow down or jam at all. I load when they say it's going to snow, so sometimes the salt sits in the salter for a few days. For some reason, it doesn't pack into the auger and jam like my old chain driven salter used to. I only wish I would have bought the larger 2000 series. I agree the weather caps are garbage, but I do like the weather pack connectors.
2 friends bought the 2000 series over the weekend and mounted them in shortbox pickups. They fit fine.

I normally run my auger @ 7 and the spinner @ 6. The baffles I left set from the factory.


----------



## Fin

I've run about 15 ton thru mine and have no complaints. As far as the connector caps when not in use. I just add some tape over top to keep them in place . I've run full loads wide open on auger and spreader settings with no jam or overload. I'm spreading bulk salt. 

Your not going to buy it for it's looks, that's for sure. However, if it keeps performing like it does , I believe you will be seeing more and more of them. 

Good luck.


----------



## basher

Looks like everybody has had good experances! Anybody kicking sand out of one of these?


----------



## GrandScapes

Im not sure on the fitment in your bed, but we have one of those spreaders in the stainless version(i think they only come in stainless) and we have had good luck with it. it hangs right with out monroe v-boxes we run. The keyway fell out of the shaft on like the 4th or 5th run but was a simple couple hour repair and she was back on the road again. For the 3k price tag compared to the monroes at over 4k. You cant go wrong i.m.o.


----------



## Superior L & L

We also have one of the ss models. It seams like we have had less problems with this unit than the Western Icebreaker that we paid almost 7 grand for. Nothing but problems with this POS. But it can hold a lot of salt!
Next year im probably going to pick up the 4.5 yd model also. You cannot beat it for 5 grand.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*website*



Sno4U;355167 said:


> I'm looking for my 1st V-box spreader and I have my eye on the Salt Dog by Buyers. I have 2 tailgate spreaders now but am coming into accounts where I need to spread almost a ton of salt every time it needs salting. My drawback is I have a 1 ton w/ SRW and a short box. Its a 6.5 ft bed.
> Will the salt Dog fit (7 ft. model) and does anyone else have one and are they satisfied w/ it?
> I will be spreading bulk salt ( no sand).


here is a link that i was looking at, i am to interested in getting one of these. I like the airflo electric but i think this one sounds good.


HTML:


http://www.buyersproducts.com/dispatch?cmd=fwd&fwdfile=catalog3t.jsp?id=10100015


----------



## FIREDUDE26

http://www.buyersproducts.com/dispatch?cmd=fwd&fwdfile=catalog3t.jsp?id=10100015


----------



## Silentroo

We got one this year for cleanup and refreeze. We have been VERY impressed with the ability of our salt dog. No issues and easy to use. Also like the fact it can store flat....


----------



## UNISCAPE

We Have A Sno Way 8' Stainless ...piece Of Junk.....but Reliable....
Only Spreads Half The Width Of A Gas Unit....its A Good Back Up To The Icebreaker


----------



## Strictly Snow

Sno4U;355167 said:


> I'm looking for my 1st V-box spreader and I have my eye on the Salt Dog by Buyers. I have 2 tailgate spreaders now but am coming into accounts where I need to spread almost a ton of salt every time it needs salting. My drawback is I have a 1 ton w/ SRW and a short box. Its a 6.5 ft bed.
> Will the salt Dog fit (7 ft. model) and does anyone else have one and are they satisfied w/ it?
> I will be spreading bulk salt ( no sand).


I have the stainless version fitment in a short box is a little off but it works great. No other complaints


----------



## customers_snow

I have had nothing but problems over the years with any gasoline driven engine that powers a v-salter. This year I bought two Buyers Salt Doggs and am happy with them so far. The unit is powered by the truck engine so you don't have issues with an engine not starting. The unit has a vibrator to knock the salt down into the floor. The other benefit is that the hopper is poly so it wil not rust.

There may be better quality spreaders out there such as Snow-X. Snow-X has a choice between a vibrating unit and an auger unit. I would encourage you to check them all out.


----------



## Dt1706

I bought the new model of the Saltdogg SHPE 2000 in March 2019. So far they have had to replace the vibrator and the entire hopper because they are breaking and cracking. The new salter will not empty like the older ones because they have changed the front slop on them. You have to slam on your brakes going backwards to get the 3/4 of a yard of salt that's left in the front to cover the auger. It took me 43 mins. To unload the salter while the distributor was standing there watching telling me that's not right. The old styles empty in 20 mins. They at Buyers are doing nothing about it. After I spent over 4000.00 they don't care. I have talked to 3 other snow plower that have these issues doing the same thing as mine.


----------



## clcare2

We have the same problem with one we just purchased a month ago. The engineer we talked to didn't seem to know anything or have any solutions. They swear that spec is 20 minutes to unload and we are running at twice that. We sent then video of a side by side timed unloading and they still didn't seem to care enough to help out. I currently run 5 salt doggs including this one and have run hundreds of yards through them and couldn't be happier until now. I don't understand why you would mess with something that worked perfectly fine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's a reason I do everything I can to not purchase anything made by Buyer's.


----------



## Hydromaster

Care to elaborate and tell us what you do?


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> Care to elaborate and tell us what you do?


Buy from companies that aren't Buyers. Duh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Care to elaborate and tell us what you do?


No


----------



## cjames808

My neighbor has ONLY buyers. He’s a buyer of many parts and owner of many bent things. 

We have a SHPE 1500 salter only issue is the salt freezes quick in there. Occasional auger clog usually due to freezing.


----------



## p0wd3rp1l0t

i dont have one but a few other companies do in my small town. two have some smaller auger fed units. they seem to like them but if i had to guess spread less then 40ton a year in total between salt and sand. they have said that they dont spread sand that well. another company has a bigger unit mounted in the back of a one ton. that one has a pintle chain and they say it spreads salt and sand beautifully. they like it quite a bit over the old ss vboxes. i personally would never ever buy an auger fed unit. there really isnt that much maintenance with pintle chains.


----------

